# What does art bring you?



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I keep going on my endless quest...

What does art bring/provide you?

I don't mean the art that you make. I mean the art of others.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Inspiration & pleasure of the senses.


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

Inspiration, feelings, hopes, ideas.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Depth, stories, hope, inspiration, sadness.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Inspiration, marvel, admiration, a reason to use my knowledge


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Comfort, Peace, Enlightenment


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It seems art inspires me. I'd say it can create a sense of awe, even bewilderment. It can confuse and be jarring to me. It can send messages, and it can make me uncomfortable. It can hit on the core of something without using words. It can make me think through symbols and imagery, and come out the other side with insight. It can make me philosophize and philanthropize. Art imitates life imitates art.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

Screw it, I'll say it then.

*Jealousy*​


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Art makes me go through feelings and thoughts I wouldn't normally think of. *An exercise for the mind*. And, even if a lot of people have said this before me, art made by other people is simply inspiring. It helps me look at life from an entirely different perspective, thus, allowing me to form my own ideas and concepts. There's also that wonderful sense of awe and wonder whenever you see a piece that's just fucking beautiful. A secret desire to be able to replicate that feeling myself builds up inside me. There's just so many possibilities that comes with art that makes me go... *crazy. * And jelly, too.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Inspiration and motivation for my own art.


----------

